# Traditions Pursuit G4 Ultralight



## grndhunt10 (Apr 7, 2018)

I just purchased a 50 cal.Traditions G4 Ultralight on sale at BP in Macon. What bullet/powder load have y'all had to perform well in this gun?


----------



## twincedargap (Aug 24, 2018)

I did the same last week.  I found the sleeved sabots too tight, and shot erratically on the range.  I switched to powerbelt aero tips and they were a little easier to feed down the barrel, and accuracy improved dramatically.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 24, 2018)

this...over 100 grains of powder for me in my in line

https://accessories.tcarms.com/product/tc-maxi-hunter-pre-lubed-bullets/


----------



## blt152 (Aug 24, 2018)

I had this same muzzleloader and used a Hornady 240gr .44 XTP in a sabot on top of 90grs of granular Pyrodex R/S. Loading became difficult around the 3rd or 4th shot. Accuracy suffered as well. I pulled the breech plug and swabbed the barrel from breech to muzzle with T/C cleaner and everything returned to the way way it was.


----------



## tdc4dade4 (Sep 6, 2018)

Have the pursuit xlt , shooting 240 grn Hornady sst with 95 grains of blackhorn 209 powder , groups incredibly well at 100 yards


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 27, 2018)

I have a G4 also and I shoot 80 grains of podex with a 270 aero tip power belt . I’ve got a big buck and a hog, shoots like  a champ?


----------

